# INTRAtropin or Hygetropin??



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Opinions on the 2?

Have only ran GH once so fairly inexperienced with it, looking at buying 12weeks worth. Both cost similar from my source but was wondering if people have any preferences that have used both?

Thanks


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i just know Hygetropin is very good, indeed.

i do know nothing about Intratopi, never covered.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hyge has stayed the course for a reason mate......


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hyges def.

made the mistake of trying other GH afew months ago, worst week of GH life lol

infact, it wasnt a week, more like 4 days


----------



## Quedrill (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont even know that INTRA tropin is ? 

But legit hyge is my favorit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hyge without question (as long as it is not the fake brown top sh1t)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry pal, it's illegal to post them up dude. Controlled drug laws.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

INTRAtropin or Hygetropin?? got offered this, and my source did both brands and was out of hyge, told him I would wait, his words were I don't blame you' that's enough info for me.


----------



## 69thelememt (Oct 14, 2011)

anyone on intratropins??? can get em at a good price means 4or 5iu ED of HYGE or 10iu of intratropin ED


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

69thelememt said:


> anyone on intratropins??? can get em at a good price means 4or 5iu ED of HYGE or 10iu of intratropin ED


Why are all you posts about intratropin? You are either asking about them or slating other brands like hyge in favour of them??


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

From my experience very much the same as all the other generics out there


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hyge is not generic mate so shows your knowledge lol. It is produced by a GMP certificate rated laboratory.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Original hyge anyway


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Robsta said:


> Original hyge anyway


QFT Real Hyge is 100% Humangrade HGH and is made in a GMP licensed factory.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bmw-Freak said:


> QFT Real Hyge is 100% Humangrade HGH and is made in a GMP licensed factory.


I know. I just said it


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I know. I just said it


i reckon youve got something on your pc that flags up everytime the word hyge or hygetropin is mentioned. then boom you appear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Robsta said:


> I know. I just said it


That why i wrote the "QFT" first


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry mate. A bit thick but I've no idea what qft means


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Robsta said:


> Sorry mate. A bit thick but I've no idea what qft means


QFT Quoted For Thruth


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry I was referring to intratropin when I said they're like any other generic.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ah good man.

Sorry dude


----------



## 69thelememt (Oct 14, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Why are all you posts about intratropin? You are either asking about them or slating other brands like hyge in favour of them??


just trying to find out if there any good?? not slatting any other brands from what i know everyone goes for hyge just wanna review on these


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

69thelememt said:


> just trying to find out if there any good?? not slatting any other brands from what i know everyone goes for hyge just wanna review on these


well you have made a claim that Hyge are peptides?? ask your question in one thread do not bring up old threads asking the same question


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

m575 said:


> i reckon youve got something on your pc that flags up everytime the word hyge or hygetropin is mentioned. then boom you appear :lol: :lol:


I just don't unsubscribe. So when a thread I've been active in however old has a new post, it comes up in my settings.


----------

